# منظومة ro الطبية



## علي هركي (1 مارس 2009)

منصوب عندنا في المستشفى منظومة ro ولكن التوصلية تبلغ 0.3 وهذا غير صالح لجهاز غسل الكلية . فاريد منكم يا شباب مواصفات منظومة ro الطبية الخاصة بغسل الكلية . 
مع الشكر


----------



## الالكتروني (1 مارس 2009)

ماذا تقصد بال ro ممكن توضح شويه بخصوص 0.3


----------



## علي هركي (3 مارس 2009)

قصدي احتاج الى مواصفات منظومة ro (تحليه المياه) التي تعطني توصلية للماء اقل 0.3 مايكرو لكل سم المستخدمة في جهاز غسل الكلية
مع شكري للاجابة​


----------



## الالكتروني (3 مارس 2009)

تقصد وحده معالجه مياه 

water treatment


----------



## علي هركي (3 مارس 2009)

بالضبط وحدة معالجة المياه المستخدمة للاغراض الطبية


----------



## الالكتروني (3 مارس 2009)

لا تخلو مستشفه من وحده معالجه مياه وهي محطه ضخمه لمعالجه المياه وتتكون من غلايات وخزانات وطلمبات رفع ووحده تكثيف ووحده تحكم

وهذه وحده خطره جدا لان اي خطأ يسبب انفجار الغلايات

لكن وحده معالجه المياه التي تكون مع اجزه الغسيل الكلوي تختلف بالطبع في التكون 
لانها تعمل علي تنقيه المياه بواسطه الفلاتر وهو يبه الفلتر الموجود في المنازل

وتتكون من : فلتر رملي لتنقيه الشوائب
فلتر كربوني لنزع الروائح 
فلتر جيري لنزع الشوائب الدقيقه
انبوبه اشعه فوق بنفسيجيه لقتل الباكتيريا

وتكون المياه بعد ذلك ماء يسر تماما لا توجد بها اي نسبه املاح وبالتالي لا توصل التيار الكهربي


----------



## maea (3 مارس 2009)

ايه الوصله قلى فى جهاز ال ro 
انا بعمل فى وحده الكلى ومتابعه لوحده المياه جهاز الro يعمل على الضغط الاسموزى وغالبا يكون موجود بين 
السوفنير او بعد السوفنير مباشره للتخلص نهائيا من الاملاح الموجوده فى المياه
وفى خلف هذا الجهاز مجموعه اغشيه وهى التى تقوم بعمليه فصل الاملاح ويوجد بعد ro خزان المعالج مباشره
وبعد ذلك pumpsالخاصه بتانك المعالج وبعد ذلك جهاز uv


----------



## علي هركي (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر يا اخي 
الله يبارك فيك
ويوسع من افاق علمك​


----------



## wael amro (4 مارس 2009)

الأخ علي حفظة اللة 
مرفق ملف عن مكونات جهاز تنقية الماء الخاص بأجهزة ألكلى الصناعية امل ان ينال رضاك 
تحياتي لكل الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البحث الفريد وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## yousry khalifa (9 يونيو 2009)

R O = Reverse Osmosis


----------



## ليدي لين (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## هادي السعيد (18 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بودي عمل معمل لانتاج المياه المعدنيه ,هل بالامكان تزويدي بالمواصفات لمنظومة التنقيه والتعبئه ..ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*وحدة معالجة المياه*

بعض الملفات عن وحدة معالجة المياه

ان وجدتها مفيده فخيرا

وان حبيت اشرحها ليك بالتفصيل

ممكن اشرحها


----------



## محمود درويش العوري (28 يناير 2010)

*water treatment unit*

:79:
أرجو في البداية التعبير عن اعجابي بالملتقى بشكل عام لما له من فائده للجميع
أرجو من الزميل التوضيح هل المطلوب هو معلومات حول وحدة معالجة المياه لقسم الكليه الصناعية أم معالجه المياه للمستشفى بشكل عام أو لأغراض المختبر أو أجهزة التعقيم المركزي cssd حتى استطيع الافاده


----------



## أبو موئل (28 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## Tarek Sherif (1 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز حتى تصل إلى توصيلية أقل من 0.3 يفضل أن تمرر الياه النافذة من وحدة RO على نوع من الرزين يسمى polishing mixed bed


----------



## المسلم84 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## hassanalhusaini (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ... ممكن شرح عن اليه عمل المنظمومة r.o مع الصور ياريت.... مع الشكروالتقدير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

مجهود طيب مهندسينا بارك الله فيكم
إلى الامام ...


----------



## bme-fuad (2 أغسطس 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووا ويعطيك العافية 
ياليت يا بش مهندس مخطط تنقية المياة في محطات غسيل الكلى وكمان المراحل التى يمر بها .
Thank you again


----------



## mohammed.madani (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير يا شباب ما بتقصرو في انتظار المزيد


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كرار حيدر العيساوي (25 فبراير 2012)

اسلام عليكم اني مهندس مياء اتمنة ان ادزون كافة العروض والتصاميم الذي تختص في المياة


----------



## سعد عبيد التمامى (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mohammed.madani (27 فبراير 2012)

جزيتم خيرا جميعا


----------



## قيصرالعراق (1 مارس 2012)

هلاو شباب


----------



## eng.mahmoud87 (18 فبراير 2014)

تمممممممممممام


----------

